# Ick: HOW CAN YOU TELL?



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

It looks to me like my Blue Ram has Ick. But, there are only about two or three really small whitish-yellowish dots on him.

I-**-I <-- Top fin
--------
I O * I [] (O= Eye) ([]= Tail)
I-------


Okay... Pretend that is my Blue Ram. The * are where the dots are on him.
But, in proportion, the dots are very much smaller.
Sorry, I couldn't post any pictures.

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Ick looks like little grains of salt on the fish. If treated right away ick usually isn`t hard at all to cure. Just keep up the treaments even after the spots are gone. Crank up the temperature.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Should I just treat it just in case?


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I treated my baby koi when I thought he had ick. There were just a few dots on him.

It really depends on if you want to treat or not: catching it early is always better, but if you don't have a hospital tank, you're going to end up treating the entire tank (which might actually be benificial: ick is transferable to other fish). I've seen a spot or two on my fish before, and it's gone away. But if you're seeing multiple spots, treating might be a good idea. Like I said, the sooner the better, and the easier it is for the fish to get well.

As far as my experiance goes, I've never had a problem using ich medication with fish that didn't show any signs. I treated the koi in his normal tank with two other fish, and the koi with ick cleared up. The other two were fine, and never showed any ick symptoms. I used Maracide, by Mardel.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

he has ick, treat the tank and quick. that stuff grows way to quick, tomorrow there will be more ick


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

My tiger barbs used to do the same thing. One of them would have a spot or two on his tail.. it would dissapear and then maybe 3-5 days later another one would only have a spot or two. I dont like medicating my fish, since ive heard so many horror stories. I just let it go. It never got worse and now it hasn't showed in quite awhile. Maybe i just got lucky.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

if it's ick, crank the temp to 86 and i've had really good results with the medication Quick Cure. It got rid of my ick really fast and really well.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i've had my tank at 86 before and it killed my black molly, and my otto algea eater


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

84-86 is what the tank should be at for ich treatment. i put mine at 86 and it helped a lot. if you change the temp gradually there shouldnt be any problems.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Actually, it cleared up! x']


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Mine was at 85 or 6 and all my fish came out fine (well, I lost two gouramis but that was after treatment, I think they were too weak.....).


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Good to hear it turned out okay. When you got ich the best thign IMO is do a water change, crank the heat, maybe add a LITTLE salt, and skip the meds altogether.


----------

